

 The Ultimate Wallboard - geekfactor
http://www.ultimatewallboard.com/entries/89095

======
geekfactor
They've got a pretty impressive setup there at Voda. This is a video of their
scrum wallboard in action for a sprint. They use physical cards to represent
stories and have task completion tied into their PM system, allowing them to
project a burn-down chart across the board.

There are some other neat wallboards in the contest, but I found this one
particularly cool.

